# Best Online Live Food Shop



## l110989 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi All, 

My Local Reptile Shop doesn’t sell the best live food, the amount of crickets I get per tub is very low (Aprox 20 XL), 

I was wondering if anyone has found or knows of a very good online live food/ reptile store i could start to use.


Thanks for your help, 
Luke


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i always use livefoods.co.uk

birlliant service as they post soon as poss, nice full tubs, and will post out on a friday to arrive sat which a lot dont, so if you forget to stock up for the weekend theres more chance to get them


----------



## rafjamier (Aug 3, 2011)

agree with silversky, and if your post doesnt arrive they send another one out no quibbles!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i use Livefoods - Free delivery, Direct to your door, No Middle man


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

I've always used livefoodsdirect.co.uk great prices, free delivery and always next day delivery if ordered before 3


----------



## LeopardGeckoss (Aug 5, 2011)

i always use livefoods.co.uk they are really good and have a good quality of bugs


----------

